# New cat seems traumatised!



## annabel1976 (Apr 29, 2014)

So, I brought home my new cat on Friday from a rescue centre and things have not gone so well since!

He is a young cat who was found wandering and taken to the cat rescue centre (so no history know). He had been there just over a week when I saw him and really liked him. 

When I met him he was a little hesitant but let my son and I stroke him and he seemed OK with this. 

So I bring him home Friday and basically I haven't seen him since!....He is in one room with all his toys, litter box and food and he has just been hiding behind the sofa since he got here. I've generally left him alone but he seems to be absolutely terrified!.....he is wedged right in the narrowest end of the sofa facing the wall and just stays in that position all day. He comes out at night to eat (very little) and that's it!!

He has not made a sound, but seems rigid with fear and his breathing is very fast like he's panicking.

I'm wandering if he is feral and never been in a home before (he's under a year old)....I've had lots of cats in the past and never experienced this level of fear before.....any advice??


----------



## Scabbers (Jul 26, 2013)

He is in a new territory that is not his own and he is understandable scared.

What i would do is get some feliway. Its a plug in treatment for cats to help keep them calm.It lets of cat pheramones. The mothers produce this to keep kittens calm when blind and deaf. It will last about 4 weeks and may take up to a week to fill your house so dont go opening all the windows lol. Put it in the same room as him and it should work faster to fill that one room and work faster.

Another thing you could try is zylkene which you add to his food which pretty much does the same sort of thing but if he is eating little i would use the feliway.

I have found with timid cats is to not push him. Let him come out in his own time.

Goodluck!


----------



## Sherylina (Sep 17, 2012)

I wouldn't be overly concerned if you have only had him for 2 days.

It is very common for cats (even more confident ones) to not eat, drink or toilet for up to a week after arriving.

You've just got to look at it from his point of view, he has been moved to a strange environment that he has never seen before with lots of new smells, noises, people he doesn't know. He doesn't know that it is safe to come out and wander around.

If after two weeks or so he is still the same then yes you would start to wonder if he had some kind of underlying issues or trauma but right now this is extremely common so try not to worry, make sure fresh food and water is available and leave him to it. I am sure he will come out in his own time x


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

I would support what others have said about this behaviour not being unusual and just needing time and patience. Haven't tried Feliway myself before but sounds like a sensible idea. 

My cat Mindy was a rescue cat having been picked up as a stray. For the first week or two, she wedged herself between the bed and the wall in the spare room and seemed absolutely petrified. She also lashed out a bit initially. However in time she gradually built her confidence and there is no trace of her previous nervousness now - quite the contrary! She's the boss and is very happy and well adjusted. Hope you have the same success and much happiness ahead with your new family member.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

He's been in two strange places in just over a week so its no wonder he is feeling very stressed at the moment and its quite possible from what you say he's had little contact with people. When we got one of our cats last year who was very nervous to begin with, she hid behind the wardrobe, computer desk, under the armchair for four weeks and actually managed to wedge herself behind the radiator which was literally a few inches from the wall and looked absolutely impossible. You really need to give him a few weeks to get accustomed to you and your family and new surroundings, in fact, it may even take longer than that depending on how nervous he is. I would just leave him alone so he can start to relax and just take him his meals and change his litter tray etc. without bothering him or trying to interact. Its encouraging that he's coming out at night when its quiet to eat which is what ours did. You could leave a few treats on the floor now and again and I am sure in a while he will get more confident. Once he does, then you could just go and sit in the room with him. Its just time and patience. The Feliway plug in is a good idea too.


----------



## annabel1976 (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks for all your replies.

I am reassured that some others have been through this and come out the other end!

I'm just so worried about him and hate to think of him being so stressed and unhappy 

*Charity* - You are right, thinking about it he has actually been in 3 strange places in just over a week (he went to the vets to be neutered while at the rescue centre) so the poor little thing must be terrified.

I will get him Feliway and just leave him to come out when he's ready. I'll make sure he has everything he needs to be comfortable and hope it won't be too long before I can give him some cuddles!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

sit in the room and read a book out loud gently so he gets used to the sound of your voice and leave a jumper you have worn for him to get familiar with all the smells of you and your family , best wishes


----------



## fi91 (May 21, 2013)

I've had my rescue cat now for 3 weeks and when she gets scared she wedges herself behind the washing machine....(not the brightest of cats as its usually the washing machine being on that scares her in the first place ). Give your new cat time and space and he'll settle - as all the other posts have rightly said! Good luck!


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

About 7 weeks ago i rescued 2 cats from a tenant eviction. The tenant had abandoned the cats in the flat 4 days prior to the bailiffs coming. One cat was fine but the youngest (about 6 months old) was petrified, panting, salivating and frozen with fear. This was all new to me as cats generally swarm me like flies round poop! I had a sanctuary lady come out to look them over (they had no room at the inn) and she said it will be 3 weeks before she begins to trust you. Leave her be and carry on your life as normal around her....3 weeks later she did indeed start trusting us. Shes not perfectly happy yet but shes getting there (or it could be because shes a temperamental tortie) She is very attached to my sons, sleeps with them etc screamed for hours when she saw them leaving the house but shes currently curled up beside me with her head on my thigh trying to wash my hand everytime it goes near her. 

Time is probably all he needs but it won't hurt to try some smelly tasty food treats to help tempt him.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

One tip, when you try to interact with him, use one of the fishing rod toys so he can start to play but you are still at a short distance so he doesn't feel threatened. He will then start to come nearer to you and you can then stroke him and hopefully things will go well from there.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

Charity said:


> One tip, when you try to interact with him, use one of the fishing rod toys so he can start to play but you are still at a short distance so he doesn't feel threatened. He will then start to come nearer to you and you can then stroke him and hopefully things will go well from there.


Excellent suggestion. I used a laser pen...that would have her come out of hiding and chasing it until she'd see me watching...but it kept bringing her out. I did try a wand but that was still a little close for my one in the early days.


----------



## annabel1976 (Apr 29, 2014)

Well he is still wedged behind the sofa and only comes out at night!

It's been 7 days and there is no sign of him coming out when I'm around....I've tried ignoring him, playing with him, tempting him with treats (all this very difficult from behind the sofa) and nothing has worked!

He eats and uses his tray at night and that's it......how long can this seriously go on?

P.S I got a Feliway plug in and it doesn't seem to be doing anything


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

do you have a cat carrier or bed/den you can leave in the room so he can get cosy in that instead , he feels safe and secure where he is , maybe pull the sofa out a tiny bit from the wall and he might want to go in den instead ? actuallly one week is not so long really , i would continue to sit and read gently to him so he gets used to your voice and smell , strings are good for play (supervised ) and there is a herb called valerian which cats love and its quite calming for them , you can buy it and stuff some mice with it or buy them ready made ,best wishes


----------

